# doe using litter box as nest box... too early to add nest box. what should i do?



## EmilyClick28 (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a pregnant doe that is temporarily living inside in a large cardboard box, because its too cold outside and i dont want her to kindle and the babies freeze. she is litter trained so i put a litter box in her large cardboard box, and I'm letting her out in my room to play all day. its day 24 of the pregnancy now and she has started showing lots of nesting behavior, but not pulling fur yet. she is grabbing mouthfuls of hay now and unfortunately trying to make a nest in her litter box! and since she's decided this is gonna be her nest box, she is going poo and pee on the floor of the cardboard box! making it rather difficult to keep clean..... since its day 24 i don't want to add the nest box yet.... but she's acting like she's ready to make a nest and have those babies! should i go ahead and add a nest box early? is there any way i can get her to stop nesting in the litter box? oh yeah, she's also trying to rip out my carpet to make a nest with... silly bunny  but it would be super helpful if anyone had any ideas! maybe rearranging the cage? maybe filling full of hay so she would try to make a nest on the floor of the box? i'm kindave at a loss.....


----------



## LukeMeister (Apr 11, 2016)

You should put the nest box in now. I put their nest box in around day 23 -25 so you could go ahead and put it in now. I would put the nest box in the corner where she is making the nest now and move the litter box to another corner. Also, my does only pull fur on the day/night they kindle.


----------



## MMWB (Apr 11, 2016)

I've two does scheduled to kindle on Thursday. Was going to put the nesting boxes in tomorrow, but noted one acting nesty tonight. Running around, exploring corners of the cage with a huge wad of hay in her mouth. Went ahead and put the boxes in tonight.

This will be her second litter. The first she had on the wire.  Unfortunately, I have to leave town Thursday morning (wasn't planning on that when they were bred).  Hopefully, she'll get it right this time.


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Apr 12, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> You should put the nest box in now. I put their nest box in around day 23 -25 so you could go ahead and put it in now. I would put the nest box in the corner where she is making the nest now and move the litter box to another corner. Also, my does only pull fur on the day/night they kindle.



wow really? most people i've heard of put the nest box in on day 28 or 29, so thats what i was planning on doing.. but since she's trying to make a nest now i guess i might put it in early.  thanks so much!


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Apr 12, 2016)

MMWB said:


> I've two does scheduled to kindle on Thursday. Was going to put the nesting boxes in tomorrow, but noted one acting nesty tonight. Running around, exploring corners of the cage with a huge wad of hay in her mouth. Went ahead and put the boxes in tonight.
> 
> This will be her second litter. The first she had on the wire.  Unfortunately, I have to leave town Thursday morning (wasn't planning on that when they were bred).  Hopefully, she'll get it right this time.




wow this is like the same thing going on for me right now. i am going to be out of town the very day she is due! just planning on leaving the nest box in there and hoping she has the babies in it.....


----------

